# Work from home resources



## thecoin (Mar 16, 2020)

So with this nasty bug going around, some of us might not be able to come into work.
We are able to keep people employed but I can't ask the carpenters to build in their living rooms.
What resouces are there for learning for builders/techs/costumers via computer?
Are there video lists or an online book or what?
Lets start a list and all get better!!

thank you,
Colin


----------



## Crisp image (Mar 17, 2020)

I use a lot of you tube videos to learn stuff. The only problem is sifting through the bad stuff to get to the good stuff. Then I have to figure out alternative products to use because lots of is not available in Australia.
Regards
Geoff


----------



## MNicolai (Mar 17, 2020)

Lots of videos on YouTube for Sketchup, AutoCAD, etc.

For audio, QSC has great online training for DSP programming. 

Symetrix has similar training, though not quite as good as QSC's.

Shure has a bunch of online training.

Lots of New Yankee Workshop videos and other videos from woodworkers such as Frank Howarth on YouTube. Frank has some interesting videos on how he organizes his shop and how he films timelapses and stop motion of his builds. There are _tons_ of woodworkers showing off their work on YouTube.

ETC has a ton of content on YouTube and is offering free online training for the next couple months.


----------



## avkid (Mar 17, 2020)

Event Safety Alliance is offering deeply discounted Event Safety Access Training (ESAT)
$9.95 with code *SUPPORT20*
ESAT

Dante Certification Program at Audinate is free:
Dante


----------



## TimMc (Mar 17, 2020)

There have been discounts for online OSHA-10 and OSHA-30 training. The ESA training is good to start with and the coupon code makes for an incredible value. The ESA is also making available a free PDF download of their core publication, the _Event Safety Guide_. Then be a sport and join the ESA, the fee is $25/year.


----------



## avkid (Mar 17, 2020)

TimMc said:


> Then be a sport and join the ESA, the fee is $25/year.


Actually Tim, with that same code one year ESA membership is free.


----------



## TimMc (Mar 17, 2020)

avkid said:


> Actually Tim, with that same code one year ESA membership is free.


Even mo' betta! Y'all join up, now, ya hear?


----------



## MNicolai (Mar 25, 2020)

CM has announced free online training or Lodestar maintenance over the next few weeks. Starts tomorrow (Thursday).


> We’re excited to announce the early-release of our CM-Entertainment “Frequent & Periodic Inspection of CM-ET Lodestar & Prostar Electric Chain Hoists” that we’re offering for free!
> 
> This 4-part series is completely new to the CMCO curriculum including one 45-minute training per week with additional support via our Facebook page.
> Classes will live stream each Thursday over the next four weeks at 11 am EST. Attendees will be offered an online test to receive a Certification of Completion at the conclusion of the course.
> Sign up today at no cost to reserve your seat and share with your fellow colleagues. https://bit.ly/2J8Butw


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Mar 25, 2020)

If you have a little time to push at the edges, http://www.bldguse.com/ has some great material. I suggest The Stair Event video because of its direct applicability to places if assembly.


----------



## Quentin (Cue) (Mar 25, 2020)

For lighting, ETC is offering free online courses through May! All you need is an ETC account, and a will to learn!!





ETC





courses.etcconnect.com


----------



## gafftaper (Mar 25, 2020)

It's reaching the point that more companies are offering free training than aren't. Which is AWESOME! Check out this list.


----------



## JohnnyAmos (Mar 26, 2020)

Thanks for the information. I am now a member of the ESA and started the ESAT process. I also started the Dante certification course. I'll add more as time allows.


----------



## NJLX (Mar 27, 2020)

Hi all!

I'll be streaming a basic networking seminar/training on Monday 3/30 at 2pm EDT(18:00 UTC) if anyone's looking for some free training during their down time.

There will likely be an advanced course as well, as this was originally planned to be a full-day in-person training(with hands on).

More info at training.njewett.com


----------



## NJLX (Apr 4, 2020)

Hello Again!

Next week's Livestream will be "Drafting a Light Plot with Vectorworks and Lightwright". It will mostly be geared towards an event style plot, but there will be lots of useful info in there for those who are looking for tips on the theater side as well. (Disclaimer - this is more or less me drafting on a livestream, while providing commentary and answering questions from anyone watching it live).

I will be covering basic class & layer structures, lighting positions and instruments, a brief overview of label legends, VWX & LW sync, and a whole lot of info about circuiting and DMX/Cable. Printing & labels will be included if all of the above don't take all the allotted time.

Live on Wednesday 4/8 at 2pm EDT, more info(and topic request) at training.njewett.com

Archived version will be available on Youtube following the event.

*Note* Not an official Vectorworks or Lightwright certified training - simply my workflow and tips & tricks for those that it may help.


----------



## tdtastic (Aug 5, 2020)

avkid said:


> Event Safety Alliance is offering deeply discounted Event Safety Access Training (ESAT)
> $9.95 with code *SUPPORT20*
> ESAT
> 
> ...


We are really looking at having our group go through the ESAT course, but was wondering about how long each of the modules takes to complete? Anyone know about how long the whole training takes to get through?


----------

